# Wheel Stud conversion- mk4?



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

I'm kicking the idea of doing a wheel stud conversion on my mk4 jetta. Does anyone know of any good kits out there? The only thing I saw quickly was Bildon with studs and lugs (14x1.5) but I dont know what the oe thread pitch is but I'm assuming it is 1.5.
Thanks


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

Also it would be KILLER if there was a wheel stud kit that dropped the wheel end down to 12x1.5 to keep my lug nut options open.


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

no insight? forsooth!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (redfred18T)*

some of the stud kits i have seen drop the wheel side down to 1/2 20tpi.


----------

